# Anyone seen this yet??



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought piranhas were bad, crocodiles can kill a man! This guy was luck, they were able to attach his hand back.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

lemme be the first to say HOLY FRICKIN CRAPOLA!! I am sure this is the wrong thread but wow jesus that is one large croc too, and look the guy was probally making his fight back see his fist is closed... he was like ooo snikeys!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> I thought piranhas were bad, crocodiles can kill a man! This guy was luck, they were able to attach his hand back.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

This was on the news a few months back..







still crazy


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats so old ....

no kidding crocs can kill a man


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Caption "HANDS OFF".

I'm going to print multiple copies of that and put it on my stuff at work that I don't want anyone touching, haha.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Caption "HANDS OFF".
> 
> I'm going to print multiple copies of that and put it on my stuff at work that I don't want anyone touching, haha.


briliant idea tom cruise! I like it


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Is this for real??? Where did it happen, where's the rest of him....

im from uk so didnt hear about this


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

peanutpiranha said:


> Is this for real??? Where did it happen, where's the rest of him....
> 
> im from uk so didnt hear about this


yes theirs a video on it


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wasn't this Doktordet's avatar for a while?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Wasn't this Doktordet's avatar for a while?


:nod:


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Is this for real??? Where did it happen, where's the rest of him....
> 
> im from uk so didnt hear about this


yes theirs a video on it
[/quote]

Where is the video? Is it on youtube, can you post pls


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvicTyVm2ZY...feature=related


----------



## dj_child (Oct 23, 2006)

DAMN!!! THAT CROC IS HUUUGE!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

its what happends when you go to pet a croc..

I wonder if the croc died from the 2 shots to the neck..


----------

